
Librem 13: A High-End Laptop That Respects Your Rights - jseliger
https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-13
======
detaro
So their selling a standard laptop with a custom linux distro, and that's
somehow so much better than... a standard laptop with a linux distro installed
that you pay 50% or so extra?

